# Rockingham + Penguin Island



## nat0810 (Apr 1, 2009)

My wife and son have just returned home from visiting family in Rockingham WA. Unfortunately she did not get out for any herping as she had our son with her, but she did find a couple of herps. I thought I'd share a few pics with you all anyway.

This is at her sis-in-laws place. This little guy found his way into a pot plant and caught a ride home from the garden centre.

Moore's / Motorbike frog - Litoria moorei














She also got out to Penguin Island. Not the best weather on the day but she got a couple of skinks anyway.

King's Skink - Egernia kingii





And a couple of penguins. Unfortunately not wild ones.





Sorry about he poor pic quality.

Nat


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nicely patterned moorei. Makes me wish that bell frogs were as common as they used to be on the east coast.

Aaron


----------

